# Noob Clutch Question



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

I don't have any clutch problems at the moment, but I was looking into what are available if I should have to upgrade. I was looking at the Monster clutches and noticed that they have an 11" and 12". Should either one work? If so, I am assuming the 12" would be a bit better due to the larger surface area?

Thanks


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Their 11" set-ups are race specific. It would be significantly less enjoyable for in town/daily driving.


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, ok. So, when it comes time for that, 12" is the way to go I assuming. Thanks


----------

